# Canon LC-E17 Charger gets very hot, is this normal?



## SnowMiku (Feb 10, 2021)

I've noticed that when charging my genuine LP-E17 battery with the genuine Canon LC-E17 charger, there is a point where the charger becomes very hot, then after an hour and a half or so the battery will continue to charge but the charger will just remain warm like any other charger, the charge completes in about 2 hours. I've only just got the M5 used and the original owner barely used it, the battery was manufactured in 2017. Is it normal for these chargers to get very hot or could I have a faulty battery or charger? Unfortunately I don't have any second batteries or chargers to test it so it would be good if anyone with this battery and charger could tell me if there's gets very hot.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 10, 2021)

I've never noticed my LC-E17 charger getting warm. I no longer have one but used it for a couple of years. None of the dozen or so LC-E6* chargers I've had over the years have been hot.


I've read reports of 3rd party batteries damaging Canon chargers, most don't. That's a possibility since you do not actually know the history of the device. Ask Canon. A 4 year old battery might be drawing extra current, but that seems very unlikely, the charger should prevent that. It sounds like time to replace the battery, so that's something to try. I never use 3rd party batteries with my charger, many come with their own charger. Batteries have a regulation and temp sensor circuit inside and it might not be compatible without anyone knowing it. 

Start with a new battery.


----------



## dcm (Feb 11, 2021)

Never noticed a hot charger for my LP-E17s for the M3, M5, or M6II.


----------



## SnowMiku (Feb 11, 2021)

That's good to know that your chargers have never gotten hot, I've also got a few different chargers for other Canon cameras that don't get this hot. I've ordered a genuine Canon LP-E17 battery so I'll see how that goes.


----------

